# Resetting '05 frontier airbag light



## Ripslash (Jun 19, 2005)

From what I've gathered this problem usually stems from stereo installation. Airbag warning light near the speedometer will begin blinking. I pulled this reset off "Club Titan ", it took me 2 tries to get it right but it works

If you have the airbag light, it will show steady for a few seconds (the manual says 7 secs) after you turn the key from off to on (but not start) and then start to flash. Here is how to reset it:

1. Turn the key from off to on.

2. Watch the airbag light closely. It will stay on for a few secs. and then as soon as it blinks off (the start of the flashing), turn the key off instantly.

3. Count to 5 (1 Mississippi, 2 Mississippi . . . .)

4. Repeat steps 1-3 two more times until you have done the cycle three times.

5. Now turn the key on and watch the light. It will start blinking in a different, slower manner. This is diagnostic mode. You can watch this for a little while, no hurry.

6. Now turn the key off again, Count to 5 like in step 3 again, and turn back on. If the procedure worked, the airbag light will not be flashing.

If it does not work the first time, just repeat the steps again.


----------



## col_flagg (Jun 10, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Great post! Ran into this exact issue yesterday. Worked perfectly!


----------



## Ripslash (Jun 19, 2005)

Glad it helped, I searched all over because I was sure as hell not going to pay Nissan's hourly rate for what I knew would be 30 seconds of work.


----------



## mikenap (May 28, 2005)

*THANKS!!!!!! Ripslash*



Ripslash said:


> Glad it helped, I searched all over because I was sure as hell not going to pay Nissan's hourly rate for what I knew would be 30 seconds of work.



I installed my Alpine system today and was going absolutely nuts trying to figure out what I could have messed up (airbag light kept blinking). The procedure you described worked like a champ. Thanks so much for this post. I'll be able to sleep tonight....

- Mike


----------



## 98FrontiSE (Nov 6, 2004)

I tryed this procedure on my 98 Frontier 3 times and it didnt work. Know of any other ideas?


----------



## Ripslash (Jun 19, 2005)

Sorry '98 that's the extent of my knowledge. Try searching the Titan sites also. Good luck


----------



## characterzero (Aug 25, 2005)

*nevermind*

Ha, I was looking at the other airbag sensor! Thanks, works like a charm!


----------



## cerebell (Aug 31, 2005)

Worked perfect! Many thanks for the help. ...but I'm still wonder why the AB light was flashing?


----------



## Worren (Sep 18, 2005)

*Thank you ever so much.*

Today being the first day I've had off gave me the opportunity to pull the seats and install rubber mats in my 4 (count 'em 4) day old 2005 Frontier SE.
The job was a bear and I sweat bullets doing it. Then I started sweating even more when the airbag light started blinking. I double checked all the wiring under the seats and even left the battery unhooked for 2 hours. Then I found this thread. I bought the truck out of state because it was several hundred dollars cheaper and dreaded driving all the way back there for a fix. 
Ripslash, I'm in your debt for your simple solution that worked the first time. :thumbup:


----------



## A_canuck_eh? (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey Ripslash thanks for postin the reset procedure for the airbag warning light. Had a new stereo put in my 05 SECC, and this thread came in handy as the guy at the stereo outfit wasnt sure how to reset it. thanks from Richmond BC. Did you change the stereo in your truck?


----------



## MaxQuest (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks, I just reset my Inlaw's 02 Sentra. They left the lights on and killed the battery after the jump start the airbag light came on.


----------



## Ripslash (Jun 19, 2005)

No canuck, I paid an installation place to do it. The funny part is that by him screwing my airbag light up and not knowing or apparently caring how to fix it, I was just pissed off enough to sell the remedy to him for $60 more than the install cost :cheers: it was an easy pitch seeing as luckily I was one of 3 '05 nissans that I saw in his shop that week.


----------



## MaxQuest (Sep 11, 2004)

Now you have to donate that money to NissanForums.com or be banned for life. It is the only fair thing to do. You can't make money off of free advice from the forum.


----------



## A_canuck_eh? (Aug 16, 2005)

Ripslash, what deck did you put in yours? I went with the alpine CDA-9851, 350W single channel amp and 10" avi sub in a fuberglass ported box.


----------



## Ripslash (Jun 19, 2005)

Oh, I just put a Kenwood that I took out of my Taco. It's nothing special anymore but I've become attached to it and I hate stock stereos.


----------



## beige01pathfinder (May 14, 2005)

thanks alot, worked like a charm, does it only work on nissans or all cars? lol i was looking for what airbag sensor fu**ed up since the accident and i remembered that i had to pull out the seat to replace it and a buddy of mine had told me when u pull the seat it sets off the light. anyway thanks again


----------



## Ripslash (Jun 19, 2005)

beige01pathfinder said:


> thanks alot, worked like a charm, does it only work on nissans or all cars? lol i was looking for what airbag sensor fu**ed up since the accident and i remembered that i had to pull out the seat to replace it and a buddy of mine had told me when u pull the seat it sets off the light. anyway thanks again


It only works on some Nissans. Glad it helped


----------



## davermonk (Nov 2, 2005)

I purchased a new '05 Pathfinder recently and had a satellite radio system installed today (it didn't have it on the factory Bose system). When the installation was finished, the airbag light was on (as stated above).

The installation guys tried disconnecting the battery to reset the airbag light, but it obviously didn't work. I wasn't looking forward to making an appointment with the "local" Nissan dealer (50 miles away) to get it looked at, so I gave this forum a look - and it paid off!! 

Your fix worked like a charm - thank you!! :cheers: 

I'd gladly donate to the forum... but I'm broke from buying the new Pathfinder. All I can offer now is my profound gratitude!

Thanks again, and I look forward to being a part of this forum!!


----------



## fh1342 (Jul 25, 2005)

just worked on my 2001 se maxima thanks so much that light was driving me CRAZY!!


----------



## Worren (Sep 18, 2005)

This thing came up last year after I had removed the seats in my (then) New '05 Frontier. Once you unplug the wires under the seats you get the same symptom and the cure is just the same. Enjoy!


----------



## Ripslash (Jun 19, 2005)

Glad to be of service


----------



## Blunderbuster (Aug 17, 2006)

RIPSLASH - You are the man!!! I've gone through half a dozen posts, all with different rituals for ridding myself of the demonic flashing airbag light. I successfully troubleshot and repaired my malfunctioning air conditioning blower, but found in the process that I had inadvertently bugged my airbag system. I can't tell you how many times I pressed the door ajar button, or counted to seven, not five -- no ten... Anyway, you had it right. Thank-you!


----------



## Choachy (Sep 1, 2006)

*THANKS!*

And I thought it would be just me who had this as a strange problem.
Who woulda thought that installed a new head unit would cause the air bag light to flash. I was about to pull the unit out and begin checking wires and such.

THANKS FOR THIS THREAD. As soon as the wife gets home with our 05 Frontier, Im going to do this.


----------



## moses62 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Works for Micra as well!*

Amazing. Makes you wonder why the manufacturer keeps it a secret?
Worked first time. Mine started flashing on its own with no apparent reason.


----------



## Ripslash (Jun 19, 2005)

LOL, that's an easy answer. Minimum labor is one hour ($$$).


----------



## andy305mia (Jul 18, 2008)

*works perfect!!*

did it on a 2008 frontier, one shot one kill!!!


----------



## Worren (Sep 18, 2005)

It's amazing this one still works. This was the first problem I caused with my new '05 Frontier.


----------



## Ripslash (Jun 19, 2005)

Glad it's still working for folks


----------



## Junior smurff (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey guys, my air bag light came on a couple months ago and just stumbled upon this thread just now, i attempted this on my 2000 and the light still comes on! I havent installed at aftermarket stereo in mine it just came on on its own. what do you guys think it could be??


----------

